# Cl370rd 10k



## LucknowKen (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, the boss finally put her foot down and said no more lathes.
She was with me for over 300 miles when we picked up two other lathes.
Here is one SBL that got away:






The last thumbnail shows two broken teeth on the back gear. 
The seller was easy to talk with, and he said it was for sale as pictured.


----------

